
Apple patents a way to transform your iPhone or iPad into a MacBook - startupdiscuss
http://mashable.com/2017/03/23/apple-iphone-ipad-macbook-dock-patent/#LwzaSTaaygqf
======
startupdiscuss
What if Emirates put one of these in each seat so you would just have to plug
in your phone to be productive?

Or a dual Android/iPhone version?

